# Free Tamper.....



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

It's the Tamper that *came with* my Rocket Giotto Evo 2... about a month ago...

Never used...

Whoever wants it.... Please reply on this thread...

1st person who posts.... "yes... it's for me" will get it...

Please.... No questions about.... what size is it... what shape is it... how heavy is it...

Just have it....









Pee Emm me an address and it will be sent out next week. I will cover postage too..









Thanks for looking....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

"yes... it's for me"


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok.... froggystyle has it....

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I know you said no questions... and I'm not having it... but isn't this the little plastic thing that can barely even be described as a tamper?

Or do Rocket include something more decent these days?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That was my thought!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> That was my thought!


Well as he is covering the postage perhaps its best you dont know, the sense of mystery will be enough to make it all worth it, even if you do end up with an extra bit of useless plastic.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Tell you what, if its a plastic tamper its yours buddy!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

No its a rather nice brushed aluminium jobby they give you now and have for a few years, enjoy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Fingers crossed, and that its 58mm!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you using just now froggy?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

convexed from happy donkey.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Burnzy is using a plastic piece of shit tamper just now, if you have something half decent maybe he could use this til his student loan comes in?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jeez, im sending him a bag of DSOL rave beans tomorrow as it is...

Just kidding, if it turns up and its not a crappy plastic thing then its his, or maybe he can have my tamper!

Time will tell.....


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello Mr froggystyle.....

Ok, posted... I had to put a lump of metal in there as well coz it just seemed too light







.... it needs to feel like there is something in there.....

Let me know when it turns up please....


----------

